# LuxuriouS Nor.Cal. 1st Annual Toy Drive. December 3rd 2011.



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*We will be hosting our 1st Toy Drive on December 3rd 2011 in Pittsburg Ca. at the "Church of The Good Shepherd" 3200 Harbor St. Pittsburg Ca. 94565. Registration will be from 8am-11am. Show will be from 11am-4pm. All vehicles are welcomed. Awards will be giving. Bring in a new/unwrapped toy donation or $10 entry fee. Toys will be donated to "The Oakland Children's Hospital" Info-Booths-Reg, Contact Big John (925)325-0195.. See you guys there.









**








*


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

puertorican65 said:


>



:werd: *Puff Puff Pass.*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

puertorican65 said:


>


YUP YUP:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*TTT 4 THE KIDS.*


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

​TTT


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Let's do this!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Elwood said:


>


*Where do you find this faces at? I'm looking one with a peruvian flag.*


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Where do you find this faces at? I'm looking one with a peruvian flag.*


  







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

yup yup TTT BRO


Ritchie Ritch said:


>


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:yup yup


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *We will be hosting our 1st Toy Drive on December 3rd 2011 in Pittsburg Ca. at the "Church of The Good Shepherd" 3200 Harbor St. Pittsburg Ca. 94565. Registration will be from 8am-11am. Show will be from 11am-4pm. All vehicles are welcomed. Awards will be giving. Bring in a new/unwrapped toy donation or $10 entry fee. Toys will be donated to "The Oakland Children's Hospital" Info-Booths-Reg, Contact Big John (925)325-0195.. See you guys there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


>


ttt


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *We will be hosting our 1st Toy Drive on December 3rd 2011 in Pittsburg Ca. at the "Church of The Good Shepherd" 3200 Harbor St. Pittsburg Ca. 94565. Registration will be from 8am-11am. Show will be from 11am-4pm. All vehicles are welcomed. Awards will be giving. Bring in a new/unwrapped toy donation or $10 entry fee. Toys will be donated to "The Oakland Children's Hospital" Info-Booths-Reg, Contact Big John (925)325-0195.. See you guys there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *We will be hosting our 1st Toy Drive on December 3rd 2011 in Pittsburg Ca. at the "Church of The Good Shepherd" 3200 Harbor St. Pittsburg Ca. 94565. Registration will be from 8am-11am. Show will be from 11am-4pm. All vehicles are welcomed. Awards will be giving. Bring in a new/unwrapped toy donation or $10 entry fee. Toys will be donated to "The Oakland Children's Hospital" Info-Booths-Reg, Contact Big John (925)325-0195.. See you guys there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*TTT 4 THE KIDS
*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*3 more weeks.*


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT
Come out and support this event for the kids.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Life's Finest will be out there


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Show Stopperz will definitely be in the house to support


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

eastbay_drop said:


> Life's Finest will be out there





ShowStopperz said:


> Show Stopperz will definitely be in the house to support


*Thanks for the SUPPORT!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Let's do this for the kids!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*1 week away fellas. Lets bring a smile to all those kids in need for the holidays.. We got confirmation from the following car clubs so far. Solo riders are also welcome. Lets start a ROLL call.

*Padrinos
*Excandalow
*Show Stopperz
*Lifes Finest
*Our Angels
*Untouchables
*Traffic
*Devotion
*Carnales Customs
*Wicked Ridahz
*Family First
*Frisco's Finest
*Good Times
*Inspirations

*


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Ritchie Ritch said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *1 week away fellas. Lets bring a smile to all those kids in need for the holidays.. We got confirmation from the following car clubs so far. Solo riders are also welcome. Lets start a ROLL call.
> 
> *Padrinos
> *Excandalow
> ...


Looking good I know we have more riders in the bay where you at?????


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

come out and help make a childs x-mas a LUXURIOUS one


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

big john 66 said:


> Looking good I know we have more riders in the bay where you at?????


Ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

* ****This just in****
Mr. Gorilla Rilla will be making a special appearance this Saturday at our toy drive. 
Come out an get some autographs and donate a toy for the kids.*


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*T T T*


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> * ****This just in****
> Mr. Gorilla Rilla will be making a special appearance this Saturday at our toy drive.
> Come out an get some autographs and donate a toy for the kids.*


TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *1 week away fellas. Lets bring a smile to all those kids in need for the holidays.. We got confirmation from the following car clubs so far. Solo riders are also welcome. Lets start a ROLL call.
> 
> *Padrinos
> *Excandalow
> ...


One of the last toy drives of the year let's pull together and do it big for the kids.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

puertorican65 said:


> View attachment 395209


Yes sir


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *We will be hosting our 1st Toy Drive on December 3rd 2011 in Pittsburg Ca. at the "Church of The Good Shepherd" 3200 Harbor St. Pittsburg Ca. 94565. Registration will be from 8am-11am. Show will be from 11am-4pm. All vehicles are welcomed. Awards will be giving. Bring in a new/unwrapped toy donation or $10 entry fee. Toys will be donated to "The Oakland Children's Hospital" Info-Booths-Reg, Contact Big John (925)325-0195.. See you guys there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP!!!!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Confirmation from the midnighters will be there add to list.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

**Padrinos
*Excandalow
*Show Stopperz
*Lifes Finest
*Our Angels
*Untouchables
*Traffic
*Devotion
*Carnales Customs
*Wicked Ridahz
*Family First
*Frisco's Finest
*Good Times
*Inspirations
*The Midnighters*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Let's do this


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Confirmation from tepa car and bike club add to list.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Confirmation from Savages bike club add to list.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

**Padrinos
*Excandalow
*Show Stopperz
*Lifes Finest
*Our Angels
*Untouchables
*Traffic
*Devotion
*Carnales Customs
*Wicked Ridahz
*Family First
*Frisco's Finest
*Good Times
*Inspirations
*The Midnighters
*Tepa
*Savages*


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

C.V. LUX said:


> BUMP!!!!


Bump!!!!!!


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:IM THEIR .


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> **Padrinos
> *Excandalow
> *Show Stopperz
> *Lifes Finest
> ...


Ttt


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Just picked up the trophies for the toy drive. 

*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

BIGNZT said:


> :thumbsup:IM THEIR .
> View attachment 401426


*See you guys tomorrow Louie and the whole Lifes Finest Familia.. Thanks for the support brother.*


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Just picked up the trophies for the toy drive.
> 
> *


Looks good


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

big john 66 said:


> Looks good


:yes:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

trophys look real good. sorry we couldnt make it out there but we got to rep in the hometown at a local toy drive. get lots of toys and take lots of pics


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we on our way....


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

I'm up, gonna shower & be on my way!!!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

REAL NICE TURN OUT HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: I MUST SAY 2DAY WAS A GOOD DAY:thumbsup:LUXURIOUS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> REAL NICE TURN OUT HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: I MUST SAY 2DAY WAS A GOOD DAY:thumbsup:LUXURIOUS
> TRAFFIC :thumbsup:LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

had a real good time today thanks LUXURIOUS:thumbsup:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY, THANKS LUXURIOUS FOR ALWAYS TREATING US LIKE FAMILY


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just want to say thank you to all clubs and solo riders we collected over 300 toys and now we will make over 300 kids smile this year over the holidays. Again thank you!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


LOOKING GOOD EXCANDALOW.....AND TRAFFIC


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64 (Dec 13, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> > REAL NICE TURN OUT HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: I MUST SAY 2DAY WAS A GOOD DAY:thumbsup:LUXURIOUS
> ...


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

On behalf of Frisco's Finest, I would like to congratulate Luxurious CC on a very successful Toy Drive. Many kids will benefit from your good work. It was great seeing all the clubs and solo riders that made your event. We look forward to many future Luxurious events. Thank you for the Love you showed us and our families. Peace


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

STKN209 said:


> LOOKING GOOD EXCANDALOW.....AND TRAFFIC


SUP RAY!!
THANKS VATOW LOWKO!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Thanks to everyone that came out to our toy drive an supported us and the KIDS Much love to every single of you guys **and CONGRATS to all the winners.** Here's some picture that I took.

*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

NICE PICS AS ALWAYS "RITCHIE RITCH"......THE KIDS WILL BE VERY HAPPY.........THIS X-MAS........


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> SUP RAY!! THANKS VATOW LOWKO!


WHAT UP HOMEBOY!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

STKN209 said:


> NICE PICS AS ALWAYS "RITCHIE RITCH"......THE KIDS WILL BE VERY HAPPY.........THIS X-MAS........


*Thanks brother, and YES they will be very happy. Luxurious loves giving back to the community.*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

66ragtop said:


> On behalf of Frisco's Finest, I would like to congratulate Luxurious CC on a very successful Toy Drive. Many kids will benefit from your good work. It was great seeing all the clubs and solo riders that made your event. We look forward to many future Luxurious events. Thank you for the Love you showed us and our families. Peace


*Thanks Frank.*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pictures !! Great toy drive..very good cause..


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Hustler on the go said:


> great pictures !! Great toy drive..very good cause..


*Thank you.*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


>


Nice video Ritchie :thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Ritchie Ritch said:


>


YOUR THE FUCKING MAN RITCHIE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

LS_MONTE_87 said:


> Nice video Ritchie :thumbsup:


*Thanks David.*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Elwood said:


> YOUR THE FUCKING MAN RITCHIE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


*Gracias "E"*


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Elwood said:


> YOUR THE FUCKING MAN RITCHIE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ttt


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.310979258927334.79706.100000457874334&type=1&l=0868f4e106

Thanks to LUXURIOUS for having us there!!! Great People, Great Turnout!! Drove all the way from Frisco Draggin the back bumper!!! LOL!!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

ciscosfc said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.310979258927334.79706.100000457874334&type=1&l=0868f4e106
> 
> Thanks to LUXURIOUS for having us there!!! Great People, Great Turnout!! Drove all the way from Frisco Draggin the back bumper!!! LOL!!


Thanks for all the support


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*The Luxurious Nor*CaL Boyz with Santa. I'm not in this picture because I had to leave early that day. Picture taken by Israel Salas from Streetlow Magazine.
*


----------

